# lake salt vs instant ocean



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

has anyone tried to use instant ocean instead of lake salt? I am aware that the amount would be different from what is on the label but I have a hydrometer. 
The main reason for trying it would the price.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

The only things salt is really good for is treating for ich, and hatching brine shrimp. What is the GH/KH of your tap water? If it isn't low, you will likely be better off not messing with the water.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

OK I got the temp and PH figured out Temperature, PH, Hardness, Alkalinity, Conductivity I done a Google search on GH/Kh and found a link to this site and now I am more confused than before? I know I need hard water but What do I test it with and define hard. As far as Alkalinity, Conductivity I am complenty lost on how to test and what I need.

The fish that I have are Yellow Labs, Socolofi, electric blue, and red zebra


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 26, 2012)

I believe you test gh/kh for water hardness.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

So if I do need to add salt would instant ocean work instead of a lake salt?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Instant Ocean would work- just watch the dosage amount.

However, if you're looking for something more cost effective, you could try the Rift Lake Buffer Recipe found here.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ls5292 said:


> So if I do need to add salt would instant ocean work instead of a lake salt?


The salts in Lake Malawi aren't really "salt" but a mixture of minerals. The recipe listed above is quite good for increase water hardness. Get a good test kit that does ph and dh/kh and see where it is at. If the ph is above 7.6 and you are keeping domestically raised Lake Malawi cichilds, I wouldn't do anything to the water.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> ls5292 said:
> 
> 
> > So if I do need to add salt would instant ocean work instead of a lake salt?
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks


----------

